# Sketchiest Fish Fight Of My Entire Life



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

VIDEO: 




What's going on my fellow Anglers?! This truly was one of the craziest fish fights of my entire life. Hooked this guy thinking it wasn't a very big fish at first, but then realizing that I truly had a monster fish on. This fish was nothing short of a beast. He took me under the pier we were fishing on twice, resulting in me having to get wet and untangle my line from the pilings. Fought him for around 30 minutes, until finally I was able to horse him in and officially land him. It was nothing short of epic. I have never in my life had such trouble landing a fish, lol! Ill leave a video if any of you folks wanna check it out! Tight Lines Folks!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You got a great reel. Good job saving the fish.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Give you great credit for hanging in there on a seemingly lost cause. Never thought I'd need my tree gear for fishing but if I ever went with you I'd bring it, we can rappel down and then ascend back up when we get 'em in the clear.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Why can't I watch videos anymore? All I see is the you tube blue box but nothing plays


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

That sounds like a plan man! Lol


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Always my first priority rather than pics & video


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

chaps said:


> Why can't I watch videos anymore? All I see is the you tube blue box but nothing plays


me 2. jus clik on youtube an it piay.
jack


----------



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing really enjoyed the video


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Let me tell you about tournament fishing if you think what you did was exciting.

When a winning fish is on and your getting spooled or you reel has a problem you just tie another reel to it and throw it in the water. Yes throw a $1,400.00 rod and reel right in the gulf and keep fishing. And yes the rod/reel was retrieved and the fish was caught.

Very true story...


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Dang ! It's the Kraken ! Good job playing your drag just right , btw , which twin are you?


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm glad you released him back. Good Job! You are a true sportsman. Congratulations!


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Inshore version of a reef donkey.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

afishanado said:


> Inshore version of a reef donkey.


WTF are you talking about?


----------

